# Gulf Shores, AL



## jrandgirls (May 15, 2012)

Does anyone have any suggestions for Gulf Shores?  We have to head down July 24-29, and while it is late notice if there were any opportunities with fellow tuggers I have a few things I could trade, most notably DVC.


----------



## bkellyb (May 15, 2012)

Headed down Memorial weekend for a week.  Check out the Blue Angels training schedule in Pensacola, a short drive from Gulf Shores.  They also have a Naval Museum.  They will not be training during the time we are traveling, but it may work out for you.


----------



## Kauai Kid (May 15, 2012)

Take a day cruise out to the barrier islands off Gulf Shores and tour the Civil War Forts and experience sugar sand between your toes.  Finest sand I've ever experienced.

Sterling


----------



## bkellyb (Jun 6, 2012)

*Orange Beach/Gulf Shores*

We just returned from 6 days in Orange Beach, Alabama.  We went with 4 adults and 4 teenagers.  This was our first time to the Gulf Coast region.  We stayed at Phoenix III in Orange Beach which is about 3-4 miles east of Gulf Shores, right on the Beach boulevard.  This area was awesome.  The kids didn't want to do anything but go to the beach, and visit the local gift shops for souvenirs for themselves and friends.  We did check out the two Escapes timeshares in Orange Beach, just walked through, didn't take a tour.  The Escapes to the Shores was 2-3 buildings down from where we stayed and looked very nice.  Believe it was built or rebuilt in 2008.  The 2 bedrooms are 1600 sq. feet with balconys overlooking the Gulf.  The other was alot closer to Gulf Shores and we only drove through, but it didn't look like all units had balconys facing the Gulf.  
In Gulf  Shores, my sister informed me there were 2 restaurants featured in Coastal Living as the top 50 restaurants, LuLu's and Sea-N-Suds.  We went to Lulu's and it was very good.  I would go early.  We arrived around 4 and had little problems finding a table, but by the time we left, it was an hour and a half wait.  Both restaurants are located right on the water.  There is also a place called the Hangout in Gulf shores where they have live bands playing nightly.  We also walked out on the  pier at the state park, cost is 2-3 per person, and watched the fishermen catch all kinds of fish and hundreds of sting rays swim alongside the pier.
We did take a short day trip to Pensacola and visited the Pensacola lighthouse.  This is only a 30-45 minute drive east.  The allow you to walk to the top and view from the top if you want, cost is $4.  There are 177 steps up and down however.  They do offer a ghost tour at night but we didn't take it.  While in Pensacola, we ate at a very neat restaurant called Mcguire's Irish Pub.  Patrons can write their names on dollar bills and place them on the ceilings and walls.  There is more than 1 million in dollar bills on the walls and ceilings.  I had the reuben and it was huge, couldn't eat it all.  Others had pizza, and lunch special fried chicken, and it was all good.
This was our familys favorite vacation destination to this point.  I am sure you will have a great time, we can't wait  to return.


----------



## tombo (Jun 6, 2012)

For great meals at a reasonable price go to Desoto's. Not fancy, no great view,but lunch specials are fantastic. It is behind the gift shop with the shark's mouth entrance. We always eat here at least once per trip. My favorite place in the area.
http://www.desotosseafoodkitchen.com/

A close second and the best fried shrimp I have ever had in my life are at Doc's seafood. The original dive is on the intracoastal waterway in Orange Beach, and there is a nice new one in a strip center in Gulf Shores. Great lunch specials, reasnable at night.
http://www.desotosseafoodkitchen.com/

Lulus in Gulf Shores has a Big Fry Basket for 2 for ($29.95) that has some of everyhing. Shrimp, crab claws, fish (blackened or fried) and oysters. It is wonderul and I bet 2 people can't eat it all. We carryleftovers back to the room and make a second meal out of it. This is my favorite thing on the menu for my wife and myself although everything there is good.
http://www.lulubuffett.com/menus.php

The original Oyster House in Gulf Shores is also wonderful.
http://www.theoysterhouse.com/

Go to the world Famous Dive: The Flora Bama bar. I heard they had remodelled. I hope they didn't make it nice because that would take away the charm. It is situated right on the Florida-Alabama line and it is a really fun place.
http://www.florabama.com/


----------

